# coolant capacity for 67 gto



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, just changing the coolant in my 67 gto, i have read it takes 18 quarts, mine is a non ac car but i think may have a larger ac radiator not sure on that, anyway i drained it from the drain plug at base of radiator but only got 11 quarts at best out of it, i assume the other 6 quarts is in the block is this normal, so i just go ahead and refill the 11 quarts on top of the remaining 6 quarts ? thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I think to drain the block you need to unscrew the freeze plugs. I have never done that. I just drain the radiator and use roughly a 70% water and 30% coolant mixture. Mine runs cooler this way in the summer instead of a 50/50 mixture.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Please stop making multiple threads covering the same subject. Closing/locking this one.


----------

